# Uber wants to hear how much you HATE them



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-creates-driver-advisory-forum-for-drivers-feedback-early-tester/

*Uber creates advisory forum to get drivers' lowdown*

The ride-hailing company works to make things better with drivers by asking for their opinions and advice. 
by Dara Kerr
December 12, 2017 1:38 PM PST








Uber launches a "Driver Advisory Forum" to get input and feedback from drivers.

Uber
Uber has experienced a fair amount of friction with its drivers over the past few years, but the ride-hailing company has been working to mend those relationships.

It instituted "180 days of change" in June, in which it rolled out 38 new features to help drivers, and now it's continuing that effort with a more permanent fixture. Uber is launching a Driver Advisory Forum designed to help counsel the company on how to do better by drivers.

The forum will be made up of a group of drivers Uber will fly to its headquarters in San Francisco twice a year to meet with company's CEO and other members of its executive team. During these meetings, drivers will be encouraged to speak about the issues most important to them. The first meeting is set for Jan. 16.

"We're focused on formalizing the way we integrate driver feedback to really make their voice a part of everything we do at Uber," Rachel Holt, Uber's vice president of operations and marketing in the US and Canada, said in an interview. It's "going to help ensure our priorities are aligned with drivers in the months and years ahead."

Since its founding in 2009, Uber has steadily grown to become one of the world's largest ride-hailing services -- with roughly 2.5 million drivers in about 75 countries. In May, it completed its five billionth ride. But with that growth, Uber's relationship with drivers had become tenuous.

Drivers protested about continually lower pay, longer working hours and no support. They also filed lawsuits, quit driving for the company or switched to rival Lyft. It reached a boiling point earlier this year after a leaked video showed former Uber CEO Travis Kalanick berating a driver. After that, Uber pledged to "overhaul" its relationship with drivers.

"We absolutely believe and recognize that drivers are unbelievably important to Uber working," Holt said. "And that's incredibly fundamental to our success and our riders having a reliable service."

In June, Uber launched 180 days of change, which ended in November. Now, moving into 2018, the company is creating the Driver Advisory Forum and also adding a couple of other new features. One is "in-app feedback," which lets drivers suggest improvements anytime. Uber says it'll review all feedback and use it to continually introduce new features.

Uber is also launching out an "Early Tester program" for a select group of drivers to try new features and updates before they're rolled out widely. This group of drivers will be able to give feedback on whether or not those features are helpful.

Lyft has run a driver advisory group for more than a year. It formed its Driver Advisory Council in May 2016 to give Lyft executives and team leaders feedback on being a driver. This council is made up of representative drivers from all regions of the US who get to test new features and make suggestions to the company.

Before now Uber has worked with drivers too. In New York City, Uber management meets several times a year with drivers who are members of the Independent Drivers Guild In these meetings, drivers discuss changes to the app, new policies and other Uber-related issues.

Dive into another dimension with Paint 3D.
Sponsored by Microsoft
Now, with the the Driver Advisory Forum, Uber will get to hear from drivers across the US.

"As we look to the future, we really want to be more clear in our commitments," Holt said. "For us, this is really about building the best possible experience for drivers and with drivers."


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Stupid. Why don't they just read this website ( more than they already do )? It's pretty damn clear what they need to do and what changes need to be made


----------



## STMNine (May 11, 2015)

If I were to waste any effort writing to them, my biggest 3 rants would be (in no particular priority):
1. Raise rates back to the original $1.50 per mile; still a lot cheaper than taxis and would minimize the need for surge pricing
2. Take complaints against riders a lot more seriously, like all those times some irresponsible parent tried to get me to pick up their unaccompanied child or teen
3. Fix the damn GPS on the rider app already!


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

STMNine said:


> If I were to waste any effort writing to them, my biggest 3 rants would be (in no particular priority):
> 1. Raise rates back to the original $1.50 per mile; still a lot cheaper than taxis and would minimize the need for surge pricing
> 2. Take complaints against riders a lot more seriously, like all those times some irresponsible parent tried to get me to pick up their unaccompanied child or teen
> 3. Fix the damn GPS on the rider app already!


Why are you using the Uber Nav? It routes the shortest physical distance even if it takes longer so they pay you less. It goes hand in hand with the upfront fares scam. Use Google Maps!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Why are you using the Uber Nav? It routes the shortest physical distance even if it takes longer so they pay you less. It goes hand in hand with the upfront fares scam. Use Google Maps!


 That is not true at all. Their navigation is extremely inefficient


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> That is not true at all. Their navigation is extremely inefficient


I believe the person you responded to was trying to say the same thing- it's inefficient from the drivers stand point- great for Üboor.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

ScandaLeX said:


> I believe the person you responded to was trying to say the same thing- it's inefficient from the drivers stand point- great for Üboor.


No I mean it tries to take me on long in direct routes all the time


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Free trip to San Francisco? 
What else is included besides air fare?
Who pays for the hotel?
Ground Transportation? 
Income lost by not driving for those days?


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Free trip to San Francisco?
> What else is included besides air fare?
> Who pays for the hotel?
> Ground Transportation?
> Income lost by not driving for those days?


**raises hand to answer** YOU PAY!!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ScandaLeX said:


> **raises hand to answer** YOU PAY!!!!


It is tax deductible though. Just like your mileage.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

(Uber has a pilot program for teen drivers in Seattle, Phoenix, and Columbus, Ohio.)

Is this a mistake? Uber is replacing us with student drivers? You can pay extra to teach someones teen to drive? Teens driving teens? no more unaccompanied minor problems. Match millennial with millennial and the rest of us don't have to deal with them. When is this rolling out nation wide?


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

180 days of (pocket)change


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

the ferryman said:


> 180 days of (pocket)change


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Can they handle the truth?


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

_*The ride-hailing company works to make things better with drivers by asking for their opinions and advice.*_

*Uber has experienced a fair amount of friction with its drivers over the past few years, but the ride-hailing company has been working to mend those relationships. *

*It instituted "180 days of change" in June, in which it rolled out 38 new features to help drivers, and now it's continuing that effort with a more permanent fixture. Uber is launching a Driver Advisory Forum designed to help counsel the company on how to do better by drivers. *

*The forum will be made up of a group of drivers Uber will fly to its headquarters in San Francisco twice a year to meet with company's CEO and other members of its executive team. During these meetings, drivers will be encouraged to speak about the issues most important to them. The first meeting is set for Jan. 16. *

https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-creates-driver-advisory-forum-for-drivers-feedback-early-tester/


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

STMNine said:


> If I were to waste any effort writing to them, my biggest 3 rants would be (in no particular priority):
> 1. Raise rates back to the original $1.50 per mile; still a lot cheaper than taxis and would minimize the need for surge pricing
> 2. Take complaints against riders a lot more seriously, like all those times some irresponsible parent tried to get me to pick up their unaccompanied child or teen
> 3. Fix the damn GPS on the rider app already!


The first two totally aggree. 
But #3 they are restricted by the military on that. There are two versions of nav, one is for military use, accurate to within 10' and the second version (for civilian use) accurate to within 500' 
Look at the arrow on your nav next time you use it. See the highlighted circle? Also have you ever used nav for walking directions? You have to walk a block (500') before it figures out what direction you are walking in. Proof it's off by design.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> The first two totally aggree.
> But #3 they are restricted by the military on that. There are two versions of nav, one is for military use, accurate to within 10' and the second version (for civilian use) accurate to within 500'
> Look at the arrow on your nav next time you use it. See the highlighted circle? Also have you ever used nav for walking directions? You have to walk a block (500') before it figures out what direction you are walking in. Proof it's off by design.


Just like Uber.
Off by Design.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

One of our Miami drivers got invited. I don't see how it could be a bad thing. SFO is a GREAT city to visit, and it will be interesting if nothing else. Surely Uber will treat them well. If the drivers can give constructive input, great. If not, great trip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If they pay for meals, I hope that they do not take us to one of those typical California earthy-crunchy, veggie-wedgie joints that serves stuff that looks like they scraped it off the bottom of the bird cage that morning.

And no, I do not want to go to a pizza joint that puts pineapples, avocados and chicken on the pizza, either. If it grows in the ground, on trees, swims or has wings, it has no business on my pizza.

If pay to the drivers is not a subject for discussion, I _*ain't innerstidd in going*_. i f they will not discuss driver pay, they are not serious and this is just more of their propaganda.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I could see them fit like 4 drivers to a room and then take the cost of food and lodging out of your pay upon returning. If contacted, I'll be reading the fine print. #Partnerlife


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

wingdog said:


> (Uber has a pilot program for teen drivers in Seattle, Phoenix, and Columbus, Ohio.)
> 
> Is this a mistake? Uber is replacing us with student drivers? You can pay extra to teach someones teen to drive? Teens driving teens? no more unaccompanied minor problems. Match millennial with millennial and the rest of us don't have to deal with them. When is this rolling out nation wide?


It was for Legit teen Pax, quietly dropped after 60 day trial, I guess they were worried Kevin Spacey would sign up!


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Talk is cheap


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I want the executive drive for few weeks and see the problems to fix. Also try to live with that income. I wont give feedback if they are not at the same level.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I hope to God they address the whole service animal issue.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> No I mean it tries to take me on long in direct routes all the time


uh, hello? You WANT long indirect routes. That's how you make money. You aren't being paid for time.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I hope to God they address the whole service animal issue.


there's nothing to address. The ADA federal law is badly written, and we're stuck with it until congress fixes it.



Elmo Burrito said:


> The first two totally aggree.
> But #3 they are restricted by the military on that. There are two versions of nav, one is for military use, accurate to within 10' and the second version (for civilian use) accurate to within 500'
> Look at the arrow on your nav next time you use it. See the highlighted circle? Also have you ever used nav for walking directions? You have to walk a block (500') before it figures out what direction you are walking in. Proof it's off by design.


the military stopped degrading the consumer version years ago. The new satellites don't even have that capability any more.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I hope to God they address the whole service animal issue.


I think you mean the "Lying pax who are taking advantage of the Service Dog issue when pax actually have an Emotional Support Dog issue issue."


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> uh, hello? You WANT long indirect routes. That's how you make money. You aren't being paid for time.
> 
> there's nothing to address. The ADA federal law is badly written, and we're stuck with it until congress fixes it.
> 
> the military stopped degrading the consumer version years ago. The new satellites don't even have that capability any more.


Ok tell me that next time you get a rider in a major downtown area that has no clue where they are at and you are tryn do drive to where it shows they are on the map. Let us know how that works out for ya.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Ok tell me that next time you get a rider in a major downtown area that has no clue where they are at and you are tryn do drive to where it shows they are on the map. Let us know how that works out for ya.


LOL separate issue. You first clue should be "downtown". Tall buildings in downtown areas disrupt the navsat signals and cause inaccuracies. This is fairly well documented.

Again, the intentional degrading was eliminated some years ago. This is a completely separate issue from flaws in the GPS system due to tall buildings.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> And no, I do not want to go to a pizza joint that puts pineapples, avocados and chicken on the pizza, either.


You better STAY OUT OF CALI!! We know about people like you.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> LOL separate issue. You first clue should be "downtown". Tall buildings in downtown areas disrupt the navsat signals and cause inaccuracies. This is fairly well documented.
> 
> Again, the intentional degrading was eliminated some years ago. This is a completely separate issue from flaws in the GPS system due to tall buildings.


It happens whether there are tall buildings or not. And you trust the military? If they can degrade the GPS they can reverse it at anytime without notification or public imput. And degrade it at will.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> It happens whether there are tall buildings or not. And you trust the military? If they can degrade the GPS they can reverse it at anytime without notification or public imput. And degrade it at will.


The problems with GPS are well understood. Though apparently not by you.

For anyone interested the actual FACTS, here's an easy summary:

https://www.gps.gov/systems/gps/performance/accuracy/


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> And no, I do not want to go to a pizza joint that puts pineapples, avocados and chicken on the pizza, either. If it grows in the ground, on trees, swims or has wings, it has no business on my pizza.
> 
> .


This pizza rant deserves a thread of it's own.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This pizza rant deserves a thread of it's own.


Be careful. It might start a war!!


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> The problems with GPS are well understood. Though apparently not by you.
> 
> For anyone interested the actual FACTS, here's an easy summary:
> 
> https://www.gps.gov/systems/gps/performance/accuracy/


After doing 5K rides between Screwber and Lyft I think I understand a thing or two bout how it works, or doesn't friend and won't accept propaganda put out by govmunt for public consumption.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

I didn't read the whole article, but unless they're allowing us to set board members on fire, I feel like this advisory forum will be a waste of time.
..and of course
The service dog ADA apologists are on this thread, too


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> The first two totally aggree.
> But #3 they are restricted by the military on that. There are two versions of nav, one is for military use, accurate to within 10' and the second version (for civilian use) accurate to within 500'
> Look at the arrow on your nav next time you use it. See the highlighted circle? Also have you ever used nav for walking directions? You have to walk a block (500') before it figures out what direction you are walking in. Proof it's off by design.


Uh, what? It's your phone sensor more than anything else.

Mine is accurate to 3 meters when I'm stopped.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Uh, what? It's your phone sensor more than anything else.
> 
> Mine at accurate to 3 meters when I'm stopped.
> View attachment 185166


Nice
GPS Status and Toolbox
One of my favs


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

STOP making us backtrack with pool or give us more incentives, Lyft needs to do the same by the way


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

I got the notification in the app.

Not sure what's in it for me though. Any time I spend going to their meetings is less time I spend earning money. They already taking half the fare. What they need my help so they can start taking 60,70,80% of the money.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Uh, what? It's your phone sensor more than anything else.
> 
> Mine is accurate to 3 meters when I'm stopped.
> View attachment 185166


That's great info but means nothing because we are moving most of the drive time and that's when gps accuracy is most relevant.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> That's great info but means nothing because we are moving most of the drive time and that's when gps accuracy is most relevant.


Can't remember what it is but it's nowhere near 500 ft. Maybe 30 - 50 @ 70mph.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-creates-driver-advisory-forum-for-drivers-feedback-early-tester/
> 
> *Uber creates advisory forum to get drivers' lowdown*
> 
> ...


Last week I gave a ride to a guy from Uber corporate! He asked me for my feedback as an Uber driver so I gave it to him!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I would love to be on an advisory board, at least TRY to get one or two positive changes every 6 months. Unfortunately they are going to choose 20 people out of, what, 750,000? Lyft's board is 7 people, lol.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Last week I gave a ride to a guy from Uber corporate! He asked me for my feedback as an Uber driver so I gave it to him!


Did you tell him you would like to be able to choose female pax only so your cancel rate isnt always so high?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Did you tell him you would like to be able to choose female pax only so your cancel rate isnt always so high?


Haha! Unfortunately not. I wish I thought about it at the time though. I told him he had a poor rider score and he sounded kind of surprised and annoyed. I recorded the conversation. I don't think it's worth an entire thread though. I can start uploading it and share it with you and you can tell me if you think it's worth a full thread.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I would love to be on an advisory board, at least TRY to get one or two positive changes every 6 months. Unfortunately they are going to choose 20 people out of, what, 750,000? Lyft's board is 7 people, lol.


No that's 750 million.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If they pay for meals, I hope that they do not take us to one of those typical California earthy-crunchy, veggie-wedgie joints that serves stuff that looks like they scraped it off the bottom of the bird cage that morning.
> 
> And no, I do not want to go to a pizza joint that puts pineapples, avocados and chicken on the pizza, either. If it grows in the ground, on trees, swims or has wings, it has no business on my pizza.
> 
> If pay to the drivers is not a subject for discussion, I _*ain't innerstidd in going*_. i f they will not discuss driver pay, they are not serious and this is just more of their propaganda.


In Seattle they treat us to Bucca Di Beppo! 









No Sofia Vegara wasn't there but I can assure you they had paid actors there posing as Ants giving their I WUV Uber testimonials.

Here's the regular menu:









Chicken Limone ( center.)
Regular penne pasta 
Spicy penne pasta with chicken (upper left.)
Regular penne pasta with chicken.
Specialty salads.
Italian bread.
Bottled water.

No Canolis, Caprese Salad, or desserts pictured in the menu pict above. We have these dinners once a month and they aren't cheap. There's usually 120 drivers, and 20 Uber staff there to feed. Here's the prices for just a family dinner;


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

G'awd I'm hungry now and no Italian food anywhere to be found.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

1) start paying a fair rate
2) change pool criteria so that in the burbs you can’t take a pool ride further than a certain distance
3) add a time/distance for the driver to choose so that our acceptance rates are better and we don’t get pinged from 25 minutes away
4) stop entertaining frivolous complaints from pax
5) take the drivers complaints more seriously


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Every morning, I click on Account>Help>Feedback and send the following: The only thing I want from Uber is the true 80% rate that I signed up for to be reinstated, no more of this 62%. Also, lower the booking fee back to $1.95.

I then cut/paste it into a tweet and send the tweet to Uber, Dhar and Arianna Huffington...........Well, Arianna has now blocked me, guess she got tired of getting the same tweet for a month.


----------



## PapaPaul (Jun 13, 2017)

A couple of days ago I went to an improv comedy show. Performers asked the crowd to name an evil company and to my surprise two or three people without hesitation shouted Uber! This was two days ago. 

As popular as the service is, there is no doubt about the negative public and driver perceptions. It will take a lot of sugar coaxing to recover from that.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Many of you will be pleased to know that Aaron Schildkrout, head of driver product at Uber, has been fired. His inability to improve driver satisfaction and resolve Uber's relationship with drivers led to his demise. He was partly behind the failed 180 Days Of Scams project which has only further deteriorated driver opinion of Uber.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

They know they are screwing us and taking too much money from us, what more do they need to know? this bs is for show


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> After doing 5K rides between Screwber and Lyft I think I understand a thing or two bout how it works, or doesn't friend and won't accept propaganda put out by govmunt for public consumption.


and if you take some aluminum foil you can make yourself a nifty hat!

There is no "guvmunt (sic) conspiracy". SA was shut off, and isn't even a part of the next gen satellites.

If you're having problems it's much more likely due to your crappy phone. If you want good accuracy, get a real GPS with a proper antenna, and you'll see a shocking difference from the crappy GPS in your phone.

I believe you that you're having location problems, but it's not the reasons you think. You don't understand the nature of the technology, and you are making judgements based on inferior equipment.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

PapaPaul said:


> A couple of days ago I went to an improv comedy show. Performers asked the crowd to name an evil company and to my surprise two or three people without hesitation shouted Uber! This was two days ago.
> 
> As popular as the service is, there is no doubt about the negative public and driver perceptions. It will take a lot of sugar coaxing to recover from that.


Bozoma has her work cut out for her!


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Every morning, I click on Account>Help>Feedback and send the following: The only thing I want from Uber is the true 80% rate that I signed up for to be reinstated, no more of this 62%. Also, lower the booking fee back to $1.95.
> 
> I then cut/paste it into a tweet and send the tweet to Uber, Dhar and Arianna Huffington...........Well, Arianna has now blocked me, guess she got tired of getting the same tweet for a month.


You need to tweet Rachel Holt not Arianna Huffington


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-creates-driver-advisory-forum-for-drivers-feedback-early-tester/
> 
> *Uber creates advisory forum to get drivers' lowdown*
> 
> ...


I'll bet they only sent drivers who have answered positively on surveys. Just up the per mile rate, that's all we ask. The rest is fluff. I'd rather Uber go away and I can go back to driving a cab at $3 per mile, sans all the fluff, the app, etc., I don't really need it, to be honest.


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

I think uber might take only homeless uber driver to California


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-creates-driver-advisory-forum-for-drivers-feedback-early-tester/
> 
> *Uber creates advisory forum to get drivers' lowdown*
> 
> The ride-hailing company works to make things better with drivers by asking for their opinions and advice.


Fine if there's fool-proof anonymity . . .


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

uber needs to collude with lyft and get the rates up. Currently the pie is simply not big enough. uber says they are losing money and drivers are getting pissed about the low earnings. Pissed drivers make unhappy riders. The whole selling point of uber was that it would be a better experience than traditional taxis. Having angry drivers that have to work every angle to scratch out decent money makes it no different.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

whiskeyboat said:


> uber needs to collude with lyft and get the rates up. Currently the pie is simply not big enough. uber says they are losing money and drivers are getting pissed about the low earnings. Pissed drivers make unhappy riders. The whole selling point of uber was that it would be a better experience than traditional taxis. Having angry drivers that have to work every angle to scratch out decent money makes it no different.


Ohhhh their rate is up for them though.

Don't you know? They charge the passengers a higher rate but they'll only give you the standard miles + time.

Uber should be fair and only take 20% of what the passenger pays.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

*I would not trust this company. *

Folks have been deactivated for making comments. While this maybe a step in the right direction, there are too many of TK's old guard in place to speak up. All they have to do is flip a button on the computer and your app stops working. It would take you weeks or months to plead your case to get reinstated. Not worth the risk.

I am a little disappointed in the NEW CEO has not taken any major action to fix the problems, they are obvious, he has said on occasion something is wrong with your core business if you can't pay the bills. I not sure he has the power yet to make bold moves. TK could still fight him on it.

The bottom line is the company needs to be profitable and that will mean raising the price if they want an IPO in 2019. The NEW CEO has to be smart enough to know these games they are playing with UPFront and Pool pricing cannot work to make the company profitable.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

wingdog said:


> (Uber has a pilot program for teen drivers in Seattle, Phoenix, and Columbus, Ohio.)
> 
> Is this a mistake? Uber is replacing us with student drivers? You can pay extra to teach someones teen to drive? Teens driving teens? no more unaccompanied minor problems. Match millennial with millennial and the rest of us don't have to deal with them. When is this rolling out nation wide?




Is there some connection between UBER and The Next Street driving school? I know that the Stamford Uber Green Light meeting room was held in a Next Street driver's ed building.... Just a local thing? Just curious..... https://www.yelp.com/biz/the-next-street-avon


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Can't remember what it is but it's nowhere near 500 ft. Maybe 30 - 50 @ 70mph.


What is Roy Moore's legal distance to a school???

I'll take Potpourri for $400 Alex

(BTW...I was chosen for June session....you guys are screwed)


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

1) increase base rates and/or pay us for the miles we put into getting to the pax the second we accept a ride.

2) let it surge

3) Add more profitable services while keeping the driver in mind

4) allow drivers to write notes about riders so future drivers know what they are getting into. It will put riders in their place so they don’t misbehave. A rating is just a rating but a note/comment will go a long way. No one wants a note on their uber account that says “threw up in the backseat” or “got into a fight with other pool rider”.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> No I mean it tries to take me on long in direct routes all the time


Exactly. Instead of "if you can safely make a U-turn, do so; otherwise safely reverse direction and go back half a mile. Instead of: drive 2 miles (this happened to me) north, turn right travel another mile, turn right, travel 2 miles back to where you almost were before I started this insane path.

I now pull over as soon as possible to view all routes suggested by any app. Often, I know a better, more efficient way. I also ask passengers for the cross-streets of their destination. Again, because I know the app will take me to he77 and back in the most wacky route humanly known to man. How about running through a maze of residential streets littered with speed bumps because it's "shorter"??? Nah, I'd rather drive quickly down surface streets and avoid that nonsense.



BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-creates-driver-advisory-forum-for-drivers-feedback-early-tester/
> 
> *Uber creates advisory forum to get drivers' lowdown*
> 
> ...


It seems to me they ARE paying attention to this forum. The fact that they are charging for rides that are a distance away alone is huge. It certainly makes Lyft's constant requests to drive 20 miles away (for a likely minimum fare) and 20 mile drive back to civilization look really, really bad. Hence, I drive primarily for Uber and Lyft only if Uber seems slow.

What Uber doesn't seem to realize: those people who live, say, 10 miles away in wealthy gated enclaves KNOW it's hard to get rideshare out to pick them up. In general, I've found wealthy people think nothing of paying surge prices and I think they kind of enjoy knowing they can do this. Hence, I only drive Uber during these periods because Lyft's rates are laughable comparatively. So, those who live a long distance out should know they will have to pay a surcharge for the miles driven and time for the driver out of respect for the driver. That's one of the things this effort by Uber is seeming to do: more respect for the drive and not the disdain that was under Kalanick. I LOVED having 6 destination filters, even though I still only used a couple a day, it was still nice to know I had that control. We're back to 2, unfortunately. There should be a way to immediately report a parent trying to ride with a child and no child seat. Their account should be immediately suspended. Last time I had that situation, she kept requesting over and over again and I'd accept, she'd cancel and try again. Until I drove far enough away to be out of her range... There should be the same ability for underaged passenger.


----------



## Charles Fedden (Jun 13, 2017)

How about a basic fuel charge percentage that fluctuates when the price of gas goes up or down? The airlines have done this in the past.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Who is going to read our comments ? The local greenhub people ? or some person in a 3rd world country


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> "As we look to the future, we really want to be more clear in our commitments," Holt said. "For us, this is really about building the best possible experience for drivers and with drivers."


I don't hate Uber but based on reading this forum it will take lots of work to repair the damage TK did.

Good luck to Rachel Holt!!



Merc7186 said:


> (BTW...I was chosen for June session....you guys are screwed)


They're already scheduled for June??!!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> You need to tweet Rachel Holt not Arianna Huffington


Huffington is on the Board of Directors


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Huffington is on the Board of Directors


Exactly, she doesn't play a role in managing the system. You need to vent to those who set the rules for drivers. Arianna couldn't give an F about your existence.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Exactly, she doesn't play a role in managing the system. You need to vent to those who set the rules for drivers. Arianna couldn't give an F about your existence.


And so too could Rachel Holt


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> And so too could Rachel Holt


Rachel Holt is unknown to the general public. Simply harass her at will. As the manager of Uber North America it is your right to vent your concerns to her directly.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Again, she doesn't care, she works for Uber, she gets her $200K while we scrounge in dumpsters, you could post up pics of the starving in Africa and she'd wipe in the toilet with it. As much as I despise the troll, the discussions had other places, the only way to get Uber's attention is to simply go on strike or get a government entity to look at the situation and force minimum fares on both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Many of you will be pleased to know that Aaron Schildkrout, head of driver product at Uber, has been fired. His inability to improve driver satisfaction and resolve Uber's relationship with drivers led to his demise. He was partly behind the failed 180 Days Of Scams project which has only further deteriorated driver opinion of Uber.


Excellent! He's the genius who started out as a bachelors degree social studies teacher, then meditated full-time for TWO YEARS (!), and then entered the tech industry.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

If Lyft has been doing this for a year and they havent raised the rates, made their app more driver friendly or added categories of ride cancellations or build an in app nav..they havent been listening at those meetings..I’m sure Uber’s run at this will be even less effective. Two companies run by children!


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily (Apr 16, 2016)

SadUber said:


> https://clyp.it/4mk1tle3
> 
> Here's the conversation I had with a guy from corporate Uber last week.


You have a brake light out.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

Talk is cheap Put your money where your mouth is


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I don't hate Uber but based on reading this forum it will take lots of work to repair the damage TK did.
> 
> Good luck to Rachel Holt!!
> 
> They're already scheduled for June??!!


Yes it is June 20th...... i also have been confirmed for attendance


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


>


That looks uncomfortable, that passenger seat is literally leaned all the way back into the pax, not to mention the scary ass hipster in his brand new prius (well brand new looking for a gen 3, these aren't sold new anymore). Also note the phone mount in a clearly illegal place blocking his view of a good chunk of the road.


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Be careful. It might start a war!!






It already did bruh


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> drivers are unbelievably important to Uber working,


Why is it unbelievable?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

This is just a PR move to make drivers think they care. If they really want to know how we feel, all they have to do is read this forum....and I’m pretty sure they already do.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-creates-driver-advisory-forum-for-drivers-feedback-early-tester/
> 
> *Uber creates advisory forum to get drivers' lowdown*
> 
> ...


What a total Wänk.

.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Here's a feature request:

On the acceptance ping, next to a user's rating, list their average tip so drivers know how much they usually tip before they accept the ping.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Here's a feature request:
> 
> On the acceptance ping, next to a user's rating, list their average tip so drivers know how much they usually tip before they accept the ping.


I like it but it won't happen within the next ten years.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Rachel Holt is unknown to the general public. Simply harass her at will. As the manager of Uber North America it is your right to vent your concerns to her directly.


I'd personally disagree with you both. Holt is a functionary, a paid flunky/hack. Huffington is a politically correct board member and a media influencer. Another flack.

The guy I'd be tweeting at is Bill Gurley. He's the largest investor shareholder and in Uber from the start. And, if recent reports are believable, the puppeteer behind TKs departure. He maybe gaf.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

I was invited for this but ignored it. Wht would be the point? They know wht we want and refuse so its all just more smoke and mirrors.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> This is just a PR move to make drivers think they care. If they really want to know how we feel, all they have to do is read this forum....and I'm pretty sure they already do.


They also need to convince the investors that they care what the drivers think.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-creates-driver-advisory-forum-for-drivers-feedback-early-tester/
> 
> *Uber creates advisory forum to get drivers' lowdown*
> 
> ...


Still no talk of raising rates.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> Still no talk of raising rates.


They don't want to talk about the elephant.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> They don't want to talk about the elephant.


I'm sure they discuss it all the time. But the convo goes in the other direction. Something like this:

Guys, we need to make a profit. Okay, what's our biggest expense?
Drivers.
Ugh. How can we reduce that expense?
Uh, we could cut rates a 5th time....
Hmmmm, we could only pay 33%......
What about smaller sign on bonuses for new drivers? (Room breaks out in laughter)
We could create a program where every 100th cancel fee gets lost in the system, and we only pay it if the driver catches on....
We could steal every 100th tip, yeah.....
What if we partner with a charity, give them discounted rides, and ask the drivers to drive those rides for free?
We could charge pax more for surges but pay drivers the base rate (big applause around the room).
What if we kept the surge, and paid drivers a flat dollar amount for just showing up in a surge area? We could test it out somewhere that no one notices, like Charlotte (more applause).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I'm sure they discuss it all the time. But the convo goes in the other direction. Something like this:
> 
> Guys, we need to make a profit. Okay, what's our biggest expense?
> Drivers.
> ...


Yeah I'm sure they talk among themselves. They just don't want to talk to drivers about it in an advisory forum.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Stupid. Why don't they just read this website ( more than they already do )? It's pretty damn clear what they need to do and what changes need to be made


I'm finding that this so called 180 days of change is true . We used to make dollars but now we're making change . Anyone find that Uber is now taking even bigger cuts from us the before the 180 days even began . Yesterday i did a trip where i asked the passenger how much she was charged after the trip was completed . She said, $6.50 after she looked at her phone . I got $2.26 . Uber is NOT taking 25 % they keep taking more and more from drivers . Up to 70 % maybe more are taken from drivers who do all the work . Anyone find that their making less and less money lately & Uber is still increasing their commission ??


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

james725 said:


> Talk is cheap


This is nothing more then a promotion stunt . Of course they'll listen but it'll be on deaf ears and guaranteed Uber will not do one single thing that any driver suggests . GUARANTEED !!!! Mark my words .


----------



## Pchi (Apr 26, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> Still no talk of raising rates.


You should know you're one of their employees...


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

htboston said:


> They know they are screwing us and taking too much money from us, what more do they need to know? this bs is for show


EXACTLY !!


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

To be honest, I did not read the comments on this thread. The bottom line is $$$$$$. There is no justification for Uber's cut of the passenger fare.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-creates-driver-advisory-forum-for-drivers-feedback-early-tester/
> 
> *Uber creates advisory forum to get drivers' lowdown*
> 
> ...


Lyft is full of shit. My "advisor" won't even return my messages.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

wingdog said:


> (Uber has a pilot program for teen drivers in Seattle, Phoenix, and Columbus, Ohio.)
> 
> Is this a mistake? Uber is replacing us with student drivers? You can pay extra to teach someones teen to drive? Teens driving teens? no more unaccompanied minor problems. Match millennial with millennial and the rest of us don't have to deal with them. When is this rolling out nation wide?


I believe uber teen is no longer in Columbus probably because nobody used it.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> I'm finding that this so called 180 days of change is true . We used to make dollars but now we're making change . Anyone find that Uber is now taking even bigger cuts from us the before the 180 days even began . Yesterday i did a trip where i asked the passenger how much she was charged after the trip was completed . She said, $6.50 after she looked at her phone . I got $2.26 . Uber is NOT taking 25 % they keep taking more and more from drivers . Up to 70 % maybe more are taken from drivers who do all the work . Anyone find that their making less and less money lately & Uber is still increasing their commission ??


Yep


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> They also need to convince the investors that they care what the drivers think.


This.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

I didn't think it was humanly possible to hate a company more than Time Warner... Well done uber.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol, more PR bullshit.

They know what's wrong, they only need to search for the countless posts in this website.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Free trip to San Francisco?
> What else is included besides air fare?
> Who pays for the hotel?
> Ground Transportation?
> Income lost by not driving for those days?


Airfare may be included.......but you will have to hail an Uber (at your expense) to the hotel and anywhere else youre needed to be.

Who pays for the hotel? Get your credit card out.

Ground transportation? See above.....at your expense.

Income lost being there? Theyre hoping you dont notice.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There's 2 ways this can go.

Option A.

They really do what they say they are doing and Dara get's a big dose of reality. All the drivers are not impressed with the changes.

Option B.

It's all smoke and mirrors for the press and all the Yes men they fly in are stooges.



What uber does AFTER this?

That's going to determine how things go for the future.



If uber fixes base rates by jacking them up.. they can slash driver incentives and push the increased driver pay onto the customers like they should have from day one.


Then they can word of mouth feed hiring in markets that are short of drivers.

"Holy crap Bob... i made $400 last friday driving for uber"

Then people sign up and earnings go down..


Uber shouldn't be paying part time workers $1000 signing bonuses and recruiting harder than Walmart.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> Stupid. Why don't they just read this website ( more than they already do )? It's pretty damn clear what they need to do and what changes need to be made


Exactly! Wonder how much more money they're going to waste on these frivolous ideas. Bunch of pencil pusher justifying their position by brainstorming this notion.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> This is just a PR move to make drivers think they care. If they really want to know how we feel, all they have to do is read this forum....and I'm pretty sure they already do.


This is only a tiny slice of the Uber driver universe. With all the trolling and complaining being done here I can see why Uber management ignores this forum for solutions.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

goneubering said:


> This is only a tiny slice of the Uber driver universe. With all the trolling and complaining being done here I can see why Uber management ignores this forum for solutions.


But we're the ELITE of the Uber peons. They're doing themselves a disfavour if they don't listen to us.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> But we're the ELITE of the Uber peons. They're doing themselves a disfavour if they don't listen to us.


You might be Elite but there are only a few of those drivers in each market.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-creates-driver-advisory-forum-for-drivers-feedback-early-tester/
> 
> *Uber creates advisory forum to get drivers' lowdown*
> 
> ...


Drivers want the rate doubled and a cap on drivers in each city - you know, like a TAXI. Next article.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Twice a year! You kidding me. How's that gonna change anything? Congress meets almost everyday and see how they are? How is Uber gonna get anything out of meeting a few drivers twice a year? Such bullshit.

I am driving LYFT. Do you hear that Uber? Bunch of morons.


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-creates-driver-advisory-forum-for-drivers-feedback-early-tester/
> 
> *Uber creates advisory forum to get drivers' lowdown*
> 
> ...


They should have option for riders to switch from pool to X in case they made a mistake with 3 riders. This happened to me I send a fare review they said it's my fault.lol. I didn't go further for another buck or 2.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Suggest Uber do a weapon search of drivers before meeting.


----------

